# 17 Gallon Room Tank ! ! ! NEW CO2 SYSTEM AT LAST !



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well here are the stages so far. The gear I've used is are;

Juwel Rekord 600 Tank with internal filter(Bioflo 280) and heater

15W T8 Arcadia 'Tropical' Original with High-Lite Reflector in a Monolux 60 Hood

JBL Aquabasis Plus with 1" of Fine 'Natural' Stream gravel

Mopani Driftwood

Tetra-Tec APS 150 Airpump with 1" Airstone

Fluval External Filter 105

Extra T8 Light Control Starter Unit with a 15W T8 Hagen Aqua-Glo Tube

NEWLY ADDED 8/11/2010

500gr JBL M500 Refilable CO2 Cylinder

Up-Aqua Dual Gauged Solenoid Regulator with Precise Needle Valve

Plants
Bolbitis Heudolotti x1
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red x1
Anubias Nana x1
Ludwgia Mullertii x1
Mayaca Fluviatilis x1

_Added 21/07/2010:_
Cryptocoryne Beckettii x1
Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia x1
Cryptocoryne Ciliata x1
Vesicularis Dubyana (bunch)
Bacopa Moneri x1

Ferts
E.I Dosing

The next posts will be pictures of my aquarium setup in the different stages. Thanks!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Stage 1*

This stage includes the Proflora being laid with the gravel. And the aquarium being situated in its new place!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Stage 2*

This stage is where I have added the wood and the water. The wood was soaked for 3 days in boiling water and the water was changed twice a day. But that didnt stop it from discoloring my water when the tank was running for a few days though. So soak as long as possible!!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Stage 3*

An exciting stage at last! Adding the plants. I read up alot on the plants Im getting so I knew how to plant them, etc. Such as not planting the Rhizome on the Bolbitis or Anubias. The layout is nothing special but once the 'fill-out' a bit more they will look better (I hope!).


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats it so far guys. Let me know what you think. I will put more posts up when there is plant growth or deterieration (lets hope not!). Any tips or pointers would be more than appreciated. Also any idea for livestock? Im going to give it a month or so to let the plants root in nicely before I get any fish. I am looking to get some Opaline Gouramis, 2 female and one male. Zebra loach or a type of Cory for the bottom, but any ideas for this area of the tank? A dwarf chiclid or two like a Borelli's or a Blue Cheek. And a small school of fish like tetras or barbs? But any ideas are welcome. Thanks again!


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice tank. I like the internal filter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

kcrossley said:


> Nice tank. I like the internal filter. :thumbsup:


Thanks! Supposedly with this tank if you get a black background its near enough non-visable. So may see what this looks like and put up a post to see what you guys think.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

it will drop out of vision with a background on the tank and really give things a very clean look.. def worth the investment.


----------



## Ravag3d1 (May 2, 2010)

nice job so far. and where did you get that nice driftwood?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

PS, awesome stand


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

dont think youll be able to mix the chililds with the tetras swan, maybe just the gouramis as the main pair then your tetras/platys/middle fish then your bottom feedin fish?
Not sure how big the otto catfish grows, does anyone know?
Ravag3d1 he got the dirft from our lfs! Has some really good pieces!
Looking great swan! Are your plants pearling yet?!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

luke20037 said:


> He got the dirft from our lfs! Has some really good pieces! Looking great swan! Are your plants pearling yet?!


Next time im out our LFS I will ask where about in the world the Driftwood came from. But you know with driftwood with everything else in nature no two things are the same. But will have similar colouring. As for the pearling, the Mayaca has stoped pearling, probably the shock of planting and trimming. When the C02 gets in hopefully they will start up again!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks like a great start! I would put/attach the _Anubias_ to the driftwood though. They preffer that to being planted in a substrate.
Regards,
Jake


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> They preffer that to being planted in a substrate.
> Regards,
> Jake


Ok thanks, will take that into consideration. I have a little worry though. As seen in the picture bellow my my Wendtii Red has some small yellow spots over some of its leaves. I think it iron dificientcy in which should go away when it start absorbing from the water and substrate. But is that all they are? Please let me know if not! Thanks!

P/S 
Sorry for the rubbish quality picture, it was taken on my BB. I will use my camera from now on!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks good! About abubias you can keep it in the substrate just make sure that the rhizome is not buried or it will rot. But it will looks awesome if you put it on your wood. 



Swan900 said:


> As seen in the picture bellow my my Wendtii Red has some small yellow spots over some of its leaves. I think it iron dificientcy in which should go away when it start absorbing from the water and substrate. But is that all they are? Please let me know if not! Thanks!


Crypts usually melt when you plant them but that's normal all the old leaves will melt off and new ones will come in. When I move my crypt and I have a wendtii as well, it melts.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ahh thanks. So should I pull those leaves of or wait till they deterierate more? Only thing is the 3 leaves the yellows spots are on are the biggest so I dont want to drasicly strip the plant of its 3 biggest leaves. Just incase it may die! What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I just leave them until they deteriorate almost completely IMO it's easier to remove them that way.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok thnaks for the help. Btw how long does DIY C02 take to get working? Thanks


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

No problem  
Mine takes usually under an hour maybe, it could take a bit longer. I think it all depends on your recipe and what diffuser you use also with a new set up it might take a bit longer.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

I see. Well mine is up and running now. I would love to post a picture of it all in action but cant because Ive reached my upload limit! Annoying. But still it seems fine. With a nice spray of small C02 bubbles coming out my powerhead outlet every 1.5 seconds. Is that ok? Thanks!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You can upload the pictures to another site and post them using the little picture icon here  That's how most of us circumvent the upload max feature of the site.

By the way, how do you like that tank?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

swan use photo bucket to upload copy and paste direct link to the insert photo tab


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah registered with photobucket. At least I can upload pics now


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Fi*

Well I had been reading around on the forum looking at the best algie eaters. I was advised by loads of people that the Japanese Amano Shrimp are the top dogs so I purchased 6 today. Here are some picture of them.

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac151/Danboy900/100_0400.jpg

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac151/Danboy900/100_0405.jpg


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*New Background for Aquarium!*

I purchased a basic black background today for my tank. I was advised by my friend and others on the forum to do so and all I can say is it well worth the £3. Brings the colours out in the plants and the Mopani wood and the fish when I get them!

Heres a few pics of the tank now!
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac151/Danboy900/100_0422.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac151/Danboy900/100_0424.jpg
http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac151/Danboy900/100_0423.jpg


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

To add a photo add this:


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Tank Size Mess Up! ! ! !*

Just to let everyone know. I didnt realise my tank is 14 gallons in UK standards (hense where I am from). But to the US standard my tank is 17 gallons in volume. So its not a 14g its a 17g to the majority of the people on this forum!

Thanks and i'll keep you all updated!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looking good swan, still want to see black tubing and black suckers on that airstone mate!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ordered 6m of 6mm Black Air Tubing for £4.95 including P&P. But with the suckers there £2.95 for 3 black ones, but with the P&P they go up to £9.95!!! Going to have a little look in my LFS and see if they have any.

Does anyone know where I can get cheap black suction cups for 6mm airline? 

Also did my first ever cuttings on my Mayaca Fluvatis. They started to get 'air roots' and people advised to start taking cuttings and planted them close so when they grow they will produce a nice bush effect. There they are below! Thanks!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*What Fish?*

Its getting close to for me to start stocking my 17 gallon. Im going to take my time with the fish selection and have already have opened a succesful thread in the fish section about what species to get, how many, size, etc. My list has changed about 5 times already. But with the input of alot of people here is what I hope to get so far;

2 German Blue Rams or Blue Cheek Rams
10 Harlequin Rasboras or Celestial pearl danios or Endlers
8 Dwarf Corys or Panda Corys

So what do you think. I am open for ideas with the schooling and bottom feeding fish so please give me some ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Seems a bit much. Take away the rams and you got your self a well-stocked tank. I think a 20g tank is too small for a pair of rams, let alone a 17g.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Caton said:


> Seems a bit much. Take away the rams and you got your self a well-stocked tank. I think a 20g tank is too small for a pair of rams, let alone a 17g.


Ok. Thanks for your input. But I have a large thread in the _Fish _section of the forum and they say that is perfect for my setup? Thanks!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Got Rid Of Old See-Through Gear*

I got rid of the old transparent 6mm airline and replaced it with black 6mm airline. Also got rid of the transparent suction cups and purchased some 6mm airline holders in black too. Makes it look so much nicer! All I have left to do now is to get my diffuser posted and then put the CO2 outlet onto that with Black 6mm airline too! What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looking good swan!

have you thought of any foreground plants in that gap, also any moss anywhere?!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think Im going to leave that gap open but plant the sides more heavily. But see what plants the LFS have first. I think im going to leave out moss. Like the clean look. But looking forward to the mini canister CO2 due on friday!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

same here!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Removed the Shrimp To Do Fishless Cycle !*

I have removed my what I thought was 6 but actually 7 Amano Shrimp to a friends shrimp tank for a week or two to cycle my tank properly without harming any fauna.

Ive use a 9.5% ammonia and water soloution as my ammonia source. By the way dont sniff this stuff, as I did out of curiosity and nearly passed out and lost most of my inner-nostrill hair! Ive added it until I reached 5ppm in my water. Before I added the Ammonia I also added a load of Tetra SafeStart for my bacteria as this brand is one of the 'trusted two' (if there is any trusted bacteria!).

I know it is early but I will just do a test for Nitrite tommorow to see if any bacteria have already started convering at this early stage. I will keep the ammonia at 5ppm for a while and start adding less as the Nitrate appear! I shall keep everyone informed! Thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

See if your friend will let you have some old filter media, substrate/gravel, and/or some mulm from a tank vacuum.

All of that would be very full of N-bacteria; add this to your tank and it could really help speed up the cycle.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Your shrimps are doing great in my tank!! And no sorry swan answering lauraleelbp's question, I dont have any old filter media, substrate/gravel, and/or some mulm from a tank vacuum. Sorry!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

luke20037 said:


> Your shrimps are doing great in my tank!! And no sorry swan answering lauraleelbp's question, I dont have any old filter media, substrate/gravel, and/or some mulm from a tank vacuum. Sorry!


Haha good to know there ok. Hardy little things! And not to worry about the 'second hand bacteria'. Im sure this way will work just perfect but will take a little bit longer!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Im near the end of the cycle not. I must say that I have to only report good things about Tetras SafeStart, especialy the Nitrospiros. I have only a couple days left of cycling I think, so its only taken 6-8 days! Cant wait to stock it now. Also I have upgraded to pressurised CO2 via a Nano system. Works brilliantly but need a good drop checker to test CO2 levels properly. I will post pictures of my tank soon with the new CO2 system aswell.

One problem would be though a small breakout of Diatoms. Well I think there Diatoms (Brown Algae). I will also post pictures of that too, but does anyone know a cure or remedy for them? Or is it just caused by cycling and new tanks? Thanks!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Plants Growing Well !*

Ive got some updated pictures of my tank. Got Injected CO2 now and you can literally see the results from the plants from a month ago! Got black tubing now so merges well with background. Going to stock it soon when I return from my holidays! What do you think and any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

updates?!?!?!?


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok so I have just purchased a Fluval 105 for added filtration alongside my current filter. Once its up and running I will show you all some pics to add to my journal. I will also need to do some DIY cutting with my hood for my tank to fit the in and out-flow clips of the 105, so I will show you how it all goes. Thanks!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*New Filter With A Bit Of DIY!*

So I've finnaly set up my new filter in my setup and Im so so so glad I did. Its so quiet with both running, you cant hear either! And my water is crystal clear now and debris is so effectively sucked in the filter intake and filtered out. Well bellow are some pics during the process of cutting out the gaps in my hood in order to fit the intake and outflow for my filter hood and the new setup! Thanks!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Fish Added At Last ! ! !*

Yaaayy!! Finnaly I've been through so much preperation and at last got the fauna. So far I have got the following;

8 Harlequin Rasboras
1 Male Betta Splendens
4 Female Betta Splendens
5 Amano Shrimp

I know there is some controversy surrounding keeping male and female bettas but it seems to be fine for me! There are some pics bellow for you guys. Only got a picture of one of my female Bettas becuase the others were either hiding or too fast! Thanks!










^^ Delta Tail Betta Splendens^^










^^ A bit blury but some of the Harlequins ^^










^^ Blury again but one of my females ^^


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

whats ur algea situation swan?


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmmm. I still have a little algae left but after the amanos have been back they have already got rid of loads! Which is all good. I will also post some more pictures soon of my tank and current situation! Thanks!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thought my tank needed some more plants so I added the following to my tank!

Cryptocoryne Beckettii 
Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia 
Cryptocoryne Ciliata 
Vesicularis Dubyana (Java Moss)

My sister has gone away with my camera so I cant post any pics of the new plants and tank but I will in a couple days. One issue I have is with the *Cryptocoryne Beckettii *. The problem is that it doesnt look like Cryptocoryne Beckettii, but that will have to be decided by you guys when I get pics! Thanks!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Sorry For the Rubbish Picture Updates!*

Well I had to get a picture on here but with my Blackberry camera as my digital cameria is in Egypt at the moment. I have a little bit of BGA but its easyish to get rid of and Im start EI on here from Monday so the added Nitrates will help erradicate it too! With my plant query is the large Crypt on the far right a *Beckettii*? Thanks again and better pictures coming soon!

















http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac151/Danboy900/IMG00200-20100721-2155.jpg


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Purchased another stem plant today. Just to help E.I erradicate my algae as well as for a better planted tank look! The plant I purchased was Bacopa Monnieri which was a nice specimen and was thriving in the LFS so I will give it a try. My ferts should get here today! Will get pictures soon!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

New plants added as you can see. 3 diffent types of crypt as I mentioned above as well as Bacopa Moneri and Java Moss of the hardscape. I will start my E.I in a week from now so Ill do a picture diary to see the improvements!


























http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac151/Danboy900/100_0640.jpg


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looking good lets just hope ei dosing gets rid of that cyno!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Plants After EI ...... You Can See The Massive Improvements!*

Well Ive been dosing my dry ferts the EI method for nearly 2 weeks now and the growth rates are through the roof! Im trimming back my Ludwigia Fluvatis and planting the cuttings once a week now and my all my crypts get new leaf shoots every other day. Even my Anubias Nana starts to shoot a leave nearly once a week now! Also as a bonus all my BGA has gone and all other algae I had starting to appear such as Staghorn and BBA has gone too. I think its beacuase of the plants doing so well and the added extra CO2 thats present. Theres a couple pics of my fish too, there doing brilliant too and are displaying great colours. Its funny to see my tank now from the first pictures I added at the beggining to see how its grown! Thanks!









^^^ Tank From Side On ^^^









^^^ Amano Grazing on the Mopani ^^^









^^^ Front View ^^^









^^^ Electric Blue Female Betta Splendens ^^^









^^^ Harlequin Rasbora's Schooling ^^^

Swan


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

By the way as a question, what would suit this tank better? A group of 4 Corydoras Hastatus or Hasboras or a sinlge BN Pleco? Filtration is fine with me due to I have 2 Filters running on the tank and massively overfiltering. Thanks in advance.

Swan


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

I would say add a few more harequins!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Green024 said:


> I would say add a few more harequins!


Thanks for the input but Im pretty content with the fish in the upper/mid sections of the water. I mainly want a bottom dweller that will suit my setup and its currently between the Dwarf Cory sp.'s and a BN plec.

Swan


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

I think your shrimp do a great job at being bottom dwellers


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

They do but there not seen very much. They hide alot of the day so I want another bottom dweller. What do you think out of my two choises? Thanks again!

Swan


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Any ideas anyone. I really need some help with this! Thanks

Swan


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Cories are always a good choice roud:


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

The pleco would be cool, but it would take a lot to keep the tank clean due to the massive amount of poo they produce.
I say go cory's!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

C. hasbrosus is the only one of the dwarf cories that spends much time on the bottom. IME C. pygmaeus and C. hastatus will be up in the water column most of the time.

And I would definitely recommend dwarf cories rather than a pleco for this tank. The bioload of a single BN pleco would be equal to about 20-30x dwarf cories.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> C. hasbrosus is the only one of the dwarf cories that spends much time on the bottom. IME C. pygmaeus and C. hastatus will be up in the water column most of the time.
> 
> And I would definitely recommend dwarf cories rather than a pleco for this tank. The bioload of a single BN pleco would be equal to about 20-30x dwarf cories.


Thanks Laura and others. Im definately going to go for the Hasbrosus as there easier to get round these parts compared to Hastatus and pygmaeus. How many would you advise I go for in my setup also taking into consideration my other inhabitants. Thanks again!

Swan


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Would 4 be too little? I want to keep things on the underside if I can.

Swan


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*CO2 Upgrade ! ! !*

Just upgraded the nano CO2 system to a JBL 500gr Cyclinder with a Up-Aqua Dual Gauge Solenoid Regulator. This regulator is so, so, so much better than the one of the nano system due to the solenoid means Im not wasting CO2 as well as the Needle valve is a million times better! Im just using the old bubble counter as well as using JBL CO2 resistant tubing for the lot. Seems to be working great!

Im glad Ive got it up and running again, was noticing some BGA emerging since the old CO2 system went down about 2 months ago. Theres only so much EasyCarbo can do! Here are some pics of the system now and how my tank is looking (it looks a tad bare due to I did a big trim!) Thanks!

*My New Cylinder & Regulator *









*A Big Crypt Wendtii 'Red'*









*Tank Shot (Sorry for the bad quality, makes it all look pretty bad  )*









Swan


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Cyno no more ! ! !*

Its nice to be back after a month off. Since then I let my aquariums get on with it themselves. I halted dosing E.I and w/c were less frequent. Dont worry not to the stages where the water quality was poor! CO2 was running still a 3bps and feeding was normal, but thats about it!

My plants grew to in excess of 12 inches, they were emerging from the water surface. But for some reason the BGA had regressed. It wasnt growing like it normally was. I did a w/c today and took the remainder of it out. Did a HUGE trim on the Ludwigia m_ullerti_ and Bacopa. All 8 H. Rasboras, 4 bettas and 3 Amanos are all doing well 

I will post some more pictures of the tank later tonight once ive taken them. Anyone have any ideas why the BGA just died off without any intervention? I remember reading an article stating that large plant matter will release a certain type of organic mass into the water coloumn in which is a hinderance to alage. Maybe it could be through this? Anyways shall post more pictures later! Thanks for looking!

Swan


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*22/12/2010 ... New Tank Update !*

Here are the new pictures. Really bad quality I know but its the best I could get with this camera. Plus the water is cloudy from the reomoval of all the BGA! Thanks  !



















Swan


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking good neck, as you know I have got rid of all my planters so the riparium is no more! What have you got your co2 set on? Am I still in line for your old one?! Going to order some more plants soon do you need any? I'm left with red tiger lotus and some crypts so need to stock up!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Long Time Since An Update!*

I havent updated this in ages! I will do a proper reply tomorrow with images too  But I didnt like one of the crypts that was overgrowing my _Wenditi_ 'Red' so I uprooted it and put some beautiful Ludwigia _glandulosa_. I was amazed by the root system this Cryptocoryne _Ciliata_ layed down. It was *HUGE*! It caused alot of my substrate under my gravel to cloud up and make my water murky. But it was just before I was going to do my weekly W/C so I didnt too much. The _glandulosa_ has already grown an inch too, its also planted right next to my Rhinox 2000 diffuser so I wonder if this will effect its growth rates compared to the _mullerti_?

As for the fauna all is well too. The fish are showing brilliant colours as of slight change in their diet. Im now feeding them Tetra Colour _Pro _crips instead of their standard flake. I feed it along with freezdried bloodworm, daphnia and BS. They look really vibrant. I shall post some pictoral evidence tomorrow!

Swan


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

updates!!!


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Total revamp!*

I am planning to gut this tank out and start afresh. I am tired of the look and things are looking old. I seem to have a horrible build up of limescale around the edge of my tank which will need to be removed with Vinegar. Im looking to upgrade the following aswell:

-CO2 from 500g to 2KG canister with same solenoid and diffuser (as they are new)
-New substrate and addatives (ADA Aquasoil most likely and some Tourmaline underneathe)
-New lighting. Get rid of my custom two 15W T8 hood and go for overhead LEDs mounted via the ceiling or overhangs.
-New medium-high light plants only.

I will be still dosing EI to the same spec I do now. CO2 BPS may have to increase to suppliment the high nutrients and high light. I wont be starting this till the summer so I have plenty of time to choose my plant choice and scape.

My main question is what would be a suitable choice of LED lighting for my setup? My tank dimensions are near the beggining of this thread. I have seen the Aquabeam LED tiles, but havent seen much else. Would one of these be enough when hung above from the ceiling? I have also considered the Arcadia 4 Series Slimline Pendant 1X150W Lamp T5 700mm as a high lighting option opposed to LED. Any help please?

Many thanks in advance,

Swan


----------

